# Spent a day with Leo Gaje



## frank raud (Oct 20, 2017)

So yesterday I went to an all day seminar with Leo Gaje (Grand Tuhon Supremo) and Phil Gelinas(Sled Dog). It was a knife based seminar, and GT put us through our paces. GT explained the Tri-V formula and how the body is formed of triangles. Had an opportunity to work out a bit with Phil Gelinas, needless to say, he is much better than me! Also worked out with a former Canadian Heavyweight boxing champion. Good day, but I am paying for it today.


----------



## Anarax (Oct 20, 2017)

Sound like a great time


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 20, 2017)

Sounds like fun, Frank!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 21, 2017)

Sounds fun!


----------

